# Miss Maria Ozawa là ai? - Tiểu sử ngôi sao phim cấp 3 Nhật Bản



## Xinh (10 Tháng mười hai 2012)

*Maria Ozawa là ai? Cô đã dấn thân vào ngành công nhiệp tình dục Nhật Bản như thế nào?*​​*Tiểu sử:*​​Nghệ danh khác: Miyabi
Ngày sinh: Ngày 8 Tháng 1 Năm 1986​Nơi Sinh: Tỉnh Hokkaido, Nhật Bản​Số đo: Vòng 1: 88; Vòng 2: 58; Vòng 3: 86 (cm)​Cao: 1m62; Cân Nặng: 48(kg)​Màu Mắt: Nâu​Màu Tóc: Đen​Ngực: Tự Nhiên​​​




​ 




​​Chủng Tộc: Lai Nhật và Pháp - Canada (Mẹ là người Nhật, bố là người Canada gốc Pháp)​​ 
 Mang trong mình dòng máu Nhật và Pháp-Canada, Maria được thừa hưởng một vẻ đẹp pha trộn hoàn hảo của người phụ nữ Nhật Bản cổ điển với những nét rõ ràng phương Tây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​Cô học trong trường quốc tế từ nhỏ, vì vậy khả năng đọc viết Tiếng Anh của cô khá hơn tiếng Nhât. Dù có dòng giống quốc tế nhưng Maria nhấn mạnh cô thích tình dục với người thuần Nhật và thích làm theo phong cách nhẹ nhàng, lãng mạn Á Đông.​Cô từng tham gia câu lạc bộ Hockey ở trường trung học và thích đi hát karaoke. Sở thích của cô là nấu ăn, cô nấu ăn khá giỏi, cô còn đặc biệt thích xem phim sex trên chiếc tivi màn hình lớn của mình và thích chơi video game, cô sở hữu một máy Nintendo DS Lite cùng một máy PS2 đều màu hồng…​​Maria lần đầu tiên làm chuyện ấy là khi cô 13 tuổi, cô học “48 tư thế sex” qua một quyển sách chính tay cô tự mua. Cô biết đến phim sex qua vài cuốn băng của anh trai một người bạn. Khác với những diễn viên sex Nhật Bản khác, cô không được mời đóng phim sex bởi những tay săn diễn viên sex trên đường phố mà được một người bạn trong ngành giới thiệu vào nghề…​Bản thân cô đã rất thích thú với ngành công nghiệp này, cô tự tìm hiểu về nó và những công ty nổi tiếng, sau đó cô tìm ra công ty S1. Maria nộp đơn vào đây và được nhận. Tại đây, từ khi bắt đầu là năm 2005 tới đầu 2007, Maria trung bình xuất hiện trong một video mỗi tháng.​​ 




​Bạn bè và gia đình Maria đều phản đối lựa chọn gắn bó một cách chuyên nghiệp với ngành công nghiệp này của cô dù cho cô tỏ ra rất tự hào với việc mình làm. Khi cô mang một số video mình đóng về nhà mời bố mẹ xem, họ đã từ chối và đuổi cô ra khỏi nhà ngay…​Cho đến nay, cô đã trở thành một trong những nữ diễn viên sex thành công nhất ở Nhật, những video của cô được mong chờ và tung lên mạng ngay khi mới ra lò, cô được biết đến và có hàng triệu fan hâm mộ ở khắp mọi nơi trên thế giới… ​​​



​​ 
Lần đầu cô đóng phim cô không dám nhìn thẳng vào mặt anh chàng diễn viên chính, nhưng dần dà "nghề dạy nghề", cô đã quen và giờ bộ sưu tập phim cô đóng đã thế này: ​​



​ 
​



​​​​



​​​



​​



​​



​​​​



​



​



​



​



​​​ 

Một số thông tin khác:

Mang trong mình dòng máu Nhật và Pháp-Canada, Maria được thừa hưởng một vẻ đẹp pha trộn hoàn hảo của người phụ nữ Nhật Bản cổ điển với những nét rõ ràng phương Tây. Cô học trong trường quốc tế từ nhỏ, vì vậy khả năng đọc viết Tiếng Anh của cô khá hơn tiếng Nhât. Dù có dòng giống quốc tế nhưng Maria nhấn mạnh cô thích tình dục với người thuần Nhật và thích làm theo phong cách nhẹ nhàng, lãng mạn Á Đông. Cô từng tham gia câu lạc bộ Hockey ở trường trung học và thích đi hát karaoke. Sở thích của cô là nấu ăn, cô nấu ăn khá giỏi, cô còn đặc biệt thích xem phim sex trên chiếc tivi màn hình lớn của mình và thích chơi video game, cô sở hữu một máy Nintendo DS Lite cùng một máy PS2 đều màu hồng...

Maria lần đầu tiên làm chuyện ấy là khi cô 13 tuổi, cô học "48 tư thế sex" qua một quyển sách chính tay cô tự mua. Cô biết đến phim sex qua vài cuốn băng của anh trai một người bạn. Khác với những diễn viên sex Nhật Bản khác, cô không được mời đóng phim sex bởi những tay săn diễn viên sex trên đường phố mà được một người bạn trong ngành giới thiệu vào nghề...Bản thân cô đã rất thích thú với ngành công nghiệp này, cô tự tìm hiểu về nó và những công ty nổi tiếng, sau đó cô tìm ra công ty S1. Maria nộp đơn vào đây và được nhận. Tại đây, từ khi bắt đầu là năm 2005 tới đầu 2007, Maria trung bình xuất hiện trong một video mỗi tháng.

*VÀ 18 SỰ THẬT THÚ VỊ VỀ MARIA OZAWA*

Những điều hay ho mà Maria cho biết qua chương trình này:

1. Cô sống trong một căn hộ cho thuê của một khách sạn với giá 200 000 Yen / Tháng (khoảng 1682 USD).

2. Từ ban công căn hộ đó, cô có thể xem rõ pháo hoa (Ở Nhật rất hay bắn pháo hoa để ăn mừng cho mọi nhân dịp từ nhỏ đến lớn).

3. Trong một số cảnh sex mạnh (Harcore), nước mắt của cô là thật.

4. Cô chủ động gia nhập ngành công nghiệp video sex Nhật bằng cách tự tìm một công ty tốt và nộp đơn xin phỏng vấn, trong khi nhiều diễn viên khác thường là các cô gái bình thường được những tay săn diễn viên sex mời mọc đi đóng phim.

5. Bố mẹ cô lần đầu biết con gái mình đóng phim sex là khi thấy hình khỏa thân của cô trong một tạp chí người lớn. Cho đến tận bây giờ, họ vẫn kịch liệt phản đối công việc của cô. Bạn bè cũ thậm chí đã cắt hết mọi quan hệ với Maria vì quyết định gắn bó chuyên nghiệp với nghề diễn viên phim sex của cô.

6. Cô từng mang 20 video mà mình đóng về nhà với mong muốn thuyết phục bố mẹ nhìn thấy ý nghĩa việc mình làm theo một cách thiện chí hơn nhưng họ ngay lập tức đuổi cô ra khỏi nhà cùng với số băng **a ấy.

7. Khi làm chuyện sex, cô thích làm với đàn ông Nhật Bản, tuy kích thước cái đó của họ nhỏ nhưng lại làm việc được lâu hơn so với người phương Tây có kích thước to và gây cho cô sự đau đớn.

8. Cô giỏi nấu nướng, đặc biệt là nấu những món ăn khoái khẩu của riêng cô.

9. Nếu một người bạn thân của cô nói người đó sẽ tham gia đóng phim sex, cô sẽ ngăn người đó lại.

10. Cô mang trong mình dòng máu khá quốc tế: Nhật - Pháp - Canada.

11. Tuổi thật của cô tính đến nay là 21.

12. Cô có một chiếc tivi màn hình phẳng khá lớn.

13. Tủ chứa DVD của cô không có gì khác ngoài rất rất nhiều DVD sex.

14. Cô thực sự thích xem phim sex.

15. Một tháng cô kiếm được ít nhất là 8000 USD.

16. Cô không hứng thú với đàn ông phương Tây lắm và cũng chưa từng hẹn hò nhiều với họ.

17. Cô muốn có một mối quan hệ nghiêm túc với người đàn ông tiếp theo cô gặp trong đời và cùng tiến tới hôn nhân.

18. Cô nói cô sẽ từ dã ngành công nghiệp phim sex nếu một ngày cô bị ép buộc làm một việc nào khác mà không thể từ chối, và chắc chắn đó sẽ không phải là việc cô thích so với làm diễn viên phim sex.

Và có một câu hỏi lớn khác mà các fan hâm mộ của cô quan tâm mà chưa được giải đáp là lí do tại sao Maria vừa rời bỏ S1, công ty sản xuất phim sex nổi tiếng nhất Nhật Bản, nơi cô có thể đóng những video sex nhẹ nhàng (Softcore), không hề vất vả với mức thù lao cao để tiến thân vào thể loại sex mạnh (Hardcore) ở một công ty khác . Đã có nhiều người nói về vấn đề này vì khi đóng Hardcore, chắc chắn cô sẽ vất vả hơn, trong khi công ty cũ thực sự đã tạo cho cô thành công trong một thời gian dài kể từ khi cô bắt đầu đóng phim...Tuy nhiên tất cả cũng chỉ là phỏng đoán hoặc đồn thổi vì chưa có trả lời trực tiếp từ Maria Ozawa...Trong khi đó, cách đây 2 tuần, DVD mới nhất của Maria cũng vừa ra lò và đã ngay lập tức được tung lên mạng để chia sẻ khắp nơi...





​​​​Tổng hợp​​


----------



## baosamac (27 Tháng mười một 2013)

Bây giờ Maria Orawa là cái tên quá khứ rồi. H mà xem phim của Maria Orawa thì chắc chỉ là Fan cuồng. Ngực h chắc phải vắt từ đằng trước ra đằng sau đc rồi.


----------



## phukienbepgiakhanh (28 Tháng mười một 2013)

ttttttttttttttttt


----------



## langtuhl (25 Tháng mười hai 2013)

Giờ các em trẻ đẹp lên thay vị trí thánh nữ rồi, dù gì MO cũng đã thành huyền thoại ^^


----------



## Shortkute (23 Tháng ba 2014)

?


----------



## onap (23 Tháng ba 2014)

em này là diễn viên đóng phim cấp 3 của nhật bản mà


----------



## vuathe (8 Tháng tư 2014)

Chia buồn, 28 tuổi mà già như trái cà rồi


----------



## palacio (20 Tháng năm 2014)

chị này giờ tã lắm rồi :|


----------



## hangmyligi (7 Tháng bảy 2014)

hình như bị AIDS rồi


----------



## Mr HoànHảo (8 Tháng bảy 2014)

Đồn nhảm chết do sóng thần mới ghê :v


----------

